# sunday's the day



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

twists girls get weaned.

just finished "modifying" the "wean pen" this afternoon

i technically just folded the last two chainlink panels of my market wether pen to make one half the size of the original

its roughly 12' by 14'

i'm just going to leave it permanent because i can use it for kidding, breeding, quarantine, and my market wethers ( we only ever have two anyway)

its nice and its got its own shelter and feeders


now it just needs toys and goats


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

that is good news ...  .as I have mentioned before......."but they were just born".. :shocked: .LOL :ROFL: 
sounds like you have a nice area for them ......shelter....feeders...that is a super spot...
I don't think I'd use it for a sick pen...then put a doe kidding in it ...breeding ect...  
just a thought... :hug:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i can clean it pretty good.. but i usually don't need to quarantine animals.. 

just new goats, or goats that have booboo's , like poor gia when gabby sheared her teat..( much better now btw)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> i can clean it pretty good.. but i usually don't need to quarantine animals..
> 
> just new goats, or goats that have booboo's , like poor gia when gabby sheared her teat..( much better now btw)


 Ok ..that sounds better....I was just checkin.....LOL
Oh yeah ....I forgot about Gia .....so glad she is alright...great news....love to hear that.. :hug:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

gia and alley leave thursday.. i'm kinda sad!! my oop is leaving :tears: :tears: 

but i'm picking up my "new doe" thursday too.. still no clue who it is.. very excited


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> gia and alley leave thursday.. i'm kinda sad!! my oop is leaving :tears: :tears:
> 
> but i'm picking up my "new doe" thursday too.. still no clue who it is.. very excited


Oh ...I know how you can get attached...it is hard sometimes.....but after they leave and especially when you are getting a new doe....and it is a surprise on top of that.... is so neat...  
you tend to move on and not worry about them....that much day by day...But you do know they are going to a good home.... :thumb:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

haha yea.. i know i can't keep both and liilbit is a better pick for me.( or so i hope)

oop is so sweet! and hilarious


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> haha yea.. i know i can't keep both and liilbit is a better pick for me.( or so i hope)
> 
> oop is so sweet! and hilarious


 Yeppers know the feeling darn it....can't keep them all
If I could keep them all.......... I would have goats coming out of my ears....nose....bathroom...spilling out to the living room..all over the place...the d a r n ...things breed like rabbit's ....oops ....I forgot ...they are goaties.......LOL.  ..I agree on your choice with liilbit... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Yeah, I wish I could win the lottery so I could have a few more breeds of goats. I miss the minis a lot-but there just isn't a market for them around here unless they are pygmy or Nigerians. It is always nice to have a new doe to kind of take the "sting" off from having to sell the other ones.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

im so sick.. i either have the flu or food poisioning..


as well as my mom, youngest sister, and dad



it was so fun feeding


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow...sorry to hear that...it could be food poisoning....did you all eat out somewhere?
Or it could be the flu...it's kinda strange though .....that you are all sick ....exactly at the same time...  
I pray that all of you ... feel better soon...... ray:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

mine could be food poisioning since i ate out on saturday..

but then again my sister who came out from texas had it on wednesday..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I pray that you all feel better soon... ray:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

SDK, I hope you feel better soon. Nothing like being sick this time of year. It is already cold and all.
So are you sure that those babies are ready to go already? WOW where has the time gone. It seems like just the other day you told us they were born. Do you wean them young? I wean at 3 months. Maybe I am in denial.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i wean my kids at 8 weeks.. and they are plenty big enough.. trust me!

haha i think alley weighed in at 25 lbs?

but they are very big kids, they eat grain pellets and hay , drink water


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW it still doesn't seem like it has been 8 weeks. 25 lbs at a8 weeks? Holly COW. OOPS GOAT :slapfloor:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

cow!?? i'd say PIG!

she ate soo much!

lil bit was 17 pounds


neither are near my biggest kid though


he was 32 pounds when i weaned im at 7 weeks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

holly goat....batman....I know what you mean Lori ...I want to say "holly cow".....to...LOL :ROFL:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

The 32 lb. kid was a Nigerian!! Wow!! What a big boy! Oops is quite big too!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

how are you feeling today SDK?


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

yea i actually got to eat real food tonight!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

that sounds better.....


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW! 25# at 8 weeks :shocked: Geesh...my Heidi is pygmy/nigi and just hit 30# at 9 1/2 MONTHS!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

haha i guess i feed them really well!!!


so sad.. tomorrow is the day oop goes to her new home.. im so sad!!

her and gia are going to live in santa maria


but i do get my new "surprise" doe tomorrow


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Alright~!! :thumbup: let us know what the surprise is..... :leap:



> so sad.. tomorrow is the day oop goes to her new home.. im so sad!!
> 
> her and gia are going to live in santa maria


 that is sad but joyful to....
they are going to a good home...right?  :hug:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

yea. a 4h girl i know. she has rabbits and has had market goats and boer does before, so she knows the maintence and stuff.. she's really excited too


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

that's wonderful news then.... so you can't feel that bad..  ....If I was you... I would actually feel pretty good about it... :leap: :hug:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

but i wuv her.. she is so cute..bit still hates me


----------

